# Lost SD Card Data After CM7 Nightly #21 Install



## OnMy2ndGP (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, so I download and install CM7 (CM4DX) nightly build #21 for my DX. I'd say this is probably the 15th nightly I've successfully installed out of the 21. Well, after the install and reboot I find that I am the proud owner of 27 pictures.....out of roughly 300! 

I did my normal procedure. Download the nightly. Reboot into CWR manually via CM7's long press power button menu. Create a Nandroid backup. Install nightly #21. Install GApps. Wipe Dalvik cashe. Wipe battery stats. Reboot.

I have no idea what the heck happened to that data on my SD Card. Now for an extra special surprise....the SD still shows that I have 5.xx GB of free space. That's the same amount of space reported available prior to installing nightly #21.

IDK! If anyone has any advice or suggestions, please feel free to drop me a line.
(And yes, I have searcher here and a few other places with no resolve.)


----------



## Guvery (Jun 6, 2011)

Can you still pull the data off it from your computer? Have you rebooted again? Dismounted and remounted? Try all the simple things


----------



## OnMy2ndGP (Jun 13, 2011)

Guvery said:


> Can you still pull the data off it from your computer? Have you rebooted again? Dismounted and remounted? Try all the simple things


I've done all your suggestions except try to retrieve it from my pc. Just got home from work and I'm about to try that right now. I'll let ya know. Thanks for the reply.

DX on CM7 via Tapatalk

EDIT: Ended up pulling the SD out and loaded it straight to my PC. Nothing. I've searched through every folder. UGH!


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

OnMy2ndGP said:


> I've done all your suggestions except try to retrieve it from my pc. Just got home from work and I'm about to try that right now. I'll let ya know. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> DX on CM7 via Tapatalk
> 
> EDIT: Ended up pulling the SD out and loaded it straight to my PC. Nothing. I've searched through every folder. UGH!


Download a program called Recuva, from Piriform. Can retrieve deleted files. Works like a charm.


----------



## OnMy2ndGP (Jun 13, 2011)

Webst3r said:


> Download a program called Recuva, from Piriform. Can retrieve deleted files. Works like a charm.


I could kiss you (NO ****)! I forgot all about that lil program. Found 3000+ file in 13 seconds. No previews on most of em though. I'll just have to sort through them.

Thanks again bro!


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd also recommend TestDisk and PhotoRec. Both are open source, and TestDisk could fix the filesystem if the disk still shows the same free space. PhotoRec is more worst case, and it's VERY effective at recovering photos. They are both terminal type programs, but they are very user friendly. Recuva is also a great program though.


----------



## OnMy2ndGP (Jun 13, 2011)

ryan said:


> I'd also recommend TestDisk and PhotoRec. Both are open source, and TestDisk could fix the filesystem if the disk still shows the same free space. PhotoRec is more worst case, and it's VERY effective at recovering photos. They are both terminal type programs, but they are very user friendly. Recuva is also a great program though.


I'll try those too. Too bad that more than half are "unrecoverable" according to Recuva. Doing a deep scan now to see if that yields better results. Then I'll try the two that you suggested Ryan, thanks.

EDIT: WOW! I'm very impressed with TestDisk and PhotoRec. They got everything that Recuvu couldn't get. Again, thank you both for the help.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

well how did this happen. cus iv flashed nightlies like no bodies business...and i cant see how all the sudden it just deleted ur entire SDcard....has anyone else reported this happening?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I have had this happen a few times over the years. SD card becomes corrupted and things are "missing." It can happen for a number of reasons, not just flashing a ROM. Unless everyone starts having it happen, it was likely corrupted file system. I have also had 2 cards completely fail. That is why I usually back up everything from my card once a week or so. I need to look into some of those auto backup programs that will backup to dropbox or ftp. Anyone have any recommendations on which is best for automatic backup to cloud?


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Happened to me once when I was putting a shit ton of music onto my SD card. Like abqnm said above me, the card can become corrupted sometimes. I heard a rumor that it can happen when you're moving large amounts of data on or off of the SD card. Weird that this happened to the OP though!


----------



## FloridaMike (Jun 30, 2011)

How ironic... the exact same thing happened to me a couple nightlies ago... I figured my card just went bad - but it is a little odd that it happened right after flashing!


----------



## OnMy2ndGP (Jun 13, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> well how did this happen. cus iv flashed nightlies like no bodies business...and i cant see how all the sudden it just deleted ur entire SDcard....has anyone else reported this happening?


Yeah, I've flashed at least 15 out of now 22 nightlies with no problem. I've done it enough to pin point almost exactly when this failure occurred. I'm not blaming the nightly, I just know that's the moment in time it happened.

I recovered maybe a third of the data using those three tools mentioned above. As an IT guy I know better and should back up my sdcard more often. At least I know t hat im not the only person that has had an issue like this. It's just weird that it only deleted most of my pix and vids. I have not found any other data missing what so ever.

DX on CM7 via Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

OnMy2ndGP said:


> Yeah, I've flashed at least 15 out of now 22 nightlies with no problem. I've done it enough to pin point almost exactly when this failure occurred. I'm not blaming the nightly, I just know that's the moment in time it happened.
> 
> I recovered maybe a third of the data using those three tools mentioned above. As an IT guy I know better and should back up my sdcard more often. At least I know t hat im not the only person that has had an issue like this. It's just weird that it only deleted most of my pix and vids. I have not found any other data missing what so ever.
> 
> DX on CM7 via Tapatalk


Hmm ya i hear u man...well to be honest i have never backed up my SDcard at all....so after reading this whole thread. Im deff gonna make a backup to computer. Also there is that one app that is made by the guy that made titanium backup, that if i remember reading correctly, will backup your sdcard to a dropbox or FTP? am i thinking of the right software guys? If not what apps will do that?


----------



## Rapter (Jul 8, 2011)

From the Android Market page, its called Titanium Media Sync.



> Description
> The reliable & battery-friendly way of syncing your files to/from Dropbox & FTP!
> 
> This unique app allows you to sync a set of folders from your Android device to the cloud and back. It currently supports the Dropbox storage service, as well as your own FTP, SFTP, FTPS servers. The official Dropbox app is *not* needed.
> ...


https://market.android.com/details?id=com.keramidas.MediaSync&hl=en


----------



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

maybe this would be a good time to back up my sdcard data o_0


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

pizzlewizzle said:


> maybe this would be a good time to back up my sdcard data o_0


Haha, sounds like a wise choice!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

pizzlewizzle said:


> maybe this would be a good time to back up my sdcard data o_0


It's always a good idea to back up any portable device on a fairly regular basis. You never know when the hardware is going to fail, get stolen, decide to go swimming, etc.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

buying that app now....like that i can upload it to my websites ftp :-D.

EDIT: Ok OMFG this app is ****ing sweet...everyone needs to buy it...its only $3.44 totally worth it...


----------



## OnMy2ndGP (Jun 13, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> buying that app now....like that i can upload it to my websites ftp :-D.
> 
> EDIT: Ok OMFG this app is ****ing sweet...everyone needs to buy it...its only $3.44 totally worth it...


I'm going to check it out right now.

DX on CM7 via Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

OnMy2ndGP said:


> I'm going to check it out right now.
> 
> DX on CM7 via Tapatalk


very good settings built in....options for only on wifi or sync on wifi+3g. Also option to only sync when connected to charger or usb. or sync even on battery too....took me a full night the first night to get my whole sdcard sync'ed but now it just does small sync's here and there when stuff changes.


----------

